# New Autosleeper Windsor - Any Tips or Comments?



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

We splashed out at the NEC in October and ordered a new Windsor to replace our Cavarno4 (which has, I must say, been brilliant)  

Are there any Windsor owners out there with any comments or tips concerning the Windsor, or perhaps other Autosleeper owners with comments on similar vans :?: 

We are expecting to get our van around the end of December or early January so we're looking forwards to Christmas with extra eagerness this year :!:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Who is your dealer Dave?

Noticed your address and wondered if it's the same as ours.


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

We've ordered it through Marquis, primarily because they were effectively manning the Autosleepers stand at the NEC being of the same parent company. Our delivering branch is Tewkesbury.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our dealer is Cotswold Motor Caravans, and they are excellent.

We almost ordered from Marquis Tewkesbury, but (like you) happened upon the CMC stand first at a show, or we would have used Marquis with no qualms.

Comments about Autosleepers vans . . . . 

They usually don't arrive perfect and completely faultless, but which van does (including the much praised German ones). You only have to look on here to see that.

If/when you have problems however, Willersey is not far away and Charles Trevelyan and the team in the Customer Service department are really excellent.

We had quite a selection of minor niggles, some of which were so trivial that I fixed them myself, and the others were done either by CMC or A/S without the slightest hesitation or argument.

This is our second Nuevo, and we have never had a serious problem with either of them (touch wood! 8O )

We shall probably change our van in a year or so, and have every intention of ordering another Nuevo.

'Nuff said??


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

beachguild said:


> or perhaps other Autosleeper owners with comments on similar vans :?: quote]
> Hi Dave,
> 
> Not a Windsor owner, but I have just taken delivery of a new Berkshire after trading in my AS Medallion. Very pleased with it so far, but it is obvious that there have been "savings" from the Medallion build.
> ...


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for your comments Dave and Brian.

I'm expecting a few problems, and I shall be making full use of the service centre at Willersley as it's an easy trip from home. I've not heard of anyone with a new (in the last 2 or 3 years) Autosleeper that has had anything other than minor (in my view) niggles which is good news.

I was interested in your comments on the Berkshire, Brian, as I looked closely at the Surrey (which is the county equivalent of the Windsor). I did like the swing wall wash basin / shower arrangement in the county range, and I would guess this is why there is no window in the toilet, because the wash basin fits against the outside wall. In the Windsor they still have the window. I was also interested in your comments about the gas locker as, AFAICT the lockers are the same on the Windsor. I wasn't aware of the difference in Calor bottles. I currently have 2 6Kg bottles (the cavarno only takes 1 6Kg at a time) and was going to exchange them for the 13Kg ones. I'll wait until I get the van to make sure the ones I get will fit :!:


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

Well, the new van has finally arrived at Marquis in Tewkesbury so I hope we'll be picking it up on the 31st which is a month later than originally promised at the NEC  Apparently the wait has been on the upholsterers as the rest of the van was built to time. Ironic really since we originally accepted the standard fabric rather than our preferred choice in order to shorten the delivery time (and reduce the price by a little).

After that - well we'll see


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

Well, we've got the van and so far I'm really pleased with it, and with the dealers Marquis.   
Problems so far :-
The cushions in the dinette do not make up to a bed properly - Autosleepers should be fixing this one by sending us an infill cushion;
The fabric was not the one we were originally shown (down to the original salesman), it is actually from last years range - not really a problem as we got a considerable discount, one of the conditions was we couldn't choose the fabric (now I can see why - they were obviously using up old stock);
Slight leak on the gas connection - now fixed by judicious tightening of the fitting.
Everything else works perfectly so far - especially the heater which is much needed as I am currently living in the van during the week in North Devon 8) 8)


----------

